
Trump, Furious at Twitter, Aims Executive Order at Tech Giants - Khaine
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-28/trump-furious-at-twitter-aims-executive-order-at-tech-giants
======
qubex
This will actually backfire on him spectacularly, as the social media
platforms will go all-in in every way they can think of to defeat the leagues
of bots promoting his message and therefore hinder his opportunity to get re-
elected.

It’s as if a President in the late 1800s-early 1900s declared war on the
printed press.

They’re going to reject his targeted ads, they’re going to aid Democrats in
swing states to persuade the undecided swing-voters... it’s going to be
mayhem.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23333496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23333496)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23332177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23332177)

~~~
qubex
My apologies, I replied in that brief interval of time this was posted before
the links to discussions going on elsewhere were posted.

------
tibbydudeza
And in other news Trump signs yet another meaningless piece of paper.

